# Lindt Chocolate Photos



## shortpballer (Nov 9, 2012)

Did some of these photos for our book to show at a chocolate salon in Paris.  C&C welcome.


----------



## mishele (Nov 9, 2012)

YUM!!!


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome shots man! care to share what equipment was used?


----------



## shortpballer (Nov 9, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Awesome shots man! care to share what equipment was used?



Thank You,

P25+
Hasselblad 100mm f2.2 HC
HTS 1.5
23mm macro adapter
Profoto Pro-8a
and misc. Profoto grids, etc.


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe I'm not right, but lighting is too evident here, especially in the last photo. The tile edge in the last photo is overexposed, almost clipping.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2012)

Agree, there are a couple of very minor highlight issues with the lighting, but overall?  An excellent set; well layed out and well shot!


----------



## runnah (Nov 9, 2012)

I would have cleaned up the square a bit more before shooting. Maybe use a razor blade to cut it then melt the edges slightly to make them smoother.

Otherwise good stuff.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 9, 2012)

In the first shot the out of focus at the bottom is very distracring


----------



## cool09 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it true that lots of food photo ads are faked (ie McDonalds) where they use white glue in lieu of mayonnaise?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 9, 2012)

All these people talking about lighting issues, smoothing up the edges of the squares, oof issues...and all I see is CHOCOLATE. :lmao:

I'm not sure of what your ultimate goal is--selling the photos, or selling chocolate. If it's selling chocolate, you'd have me hooked with these!
If it's selling the photos--well, you'd better have the chocolate there, too.


----------



## rlemert (Nov 9, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Awesome shots man! care to share what equipment was used?



Heck with the equipment - care to share some of those chocolates????


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice! Great Job!


----------



## shortpballer (Nov 10, 2012)

cool09 said:


> Is it true that lots of food photo ads are faked (ie McDonalds) where they use white glue in lieu of mayonnaise?



yes this is true.  However in our shoots we use only the real products.  Most food photos aren't even food sometimes.  We used chocolate bars straight from the grocery store as you and everyone would buy them.  We wanted the viewers to see the chocolate in its real form.  Not chocolate created solely by a 3D imaging program (lindt's chocolate photos right now).  We left the edges as they were broken off, and used the lines these edges to work with the background.


----------



## shortpballer (Nov 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> All these people talking about lighting issues, smoothing up the edges of the squares, oof issues...and all I see is CHOCOLATE. :lmao:
> 
> I'm not sure of what your ultimate goal is--selling the photos, or selling chocolate. If it's selling chocolate, you'd have me hooked with these!
> If it's selling the photos--well, you'd better have the chocolate there, too.



Thank You  Lighting issues mean nothing to me .  I have no education in photography, and I like breaking every rule there is!  I'm an artist, not a business man


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2012)

I personally like the edges showing light.  It adds depth and separation. Nice job!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

Some of the lighting looks a little wonky, but it made me go and get a piece of chocolate out of my sons halloween candy so it worked.  It does look very creative though.


----------



## texkam (Nov 10, 2012)

> Lighting issues mean nothing to me . I have no education in photography, and I like breaking every rule there is!





> for our book to show at a chocolate salon in Paris





> I'm an artist, not a business man


You'll be presenting to businessmen. OOF, harsh lighting, cosmetic blemishes. Expect to be dissappointed.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 10, 2012)

shortpballer said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > All these people talking about lighting issues, smoothing up the edges of the squares, oof issues...and all I see is CHOCOLATE. :lmao:
> ...



great shots! but remember, just because you are an artist, doesn't mean you can't/shouldn't  take a technically good photo. especially if the photo IS the artistic medium.


----------



## shortpballer (Nov 12, 2012)

texkam said:


> > Lighting issues mean nothing to me . I have no education in photography, and I like breaking every rule there is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is odd?  When we went to the Salon, we left with several contracts and almost every person that looked at our book told us that they were some of the best chocolate photos they have ever seen. We don't present to businessmen, we present to creators. We have chosen to work with creators that are artists themselves rather than businessmen. But thank You


----------

